

What constitutes a good product manager and when should we hire one? - cyrusradfar
http://kapuno.com/conversation/aqztofyagnxlk

======
facorreia
Great article. I think it explains well the role of a product manager.

It seems the opening sentence should read "Product management" and not
"Project management".

Incidentally, I was going to comment on that article but it wants too much
permissions on my social accounts.

~~~
cyrusradfar
LOL, thank you so much @facorreia, such a slip! Kept thinking to myself
"product" not "project" and my dyslexia won me over :) Corrected it.

------
ecubed
As a student with design and programming experience, what's a good way to get
a career started as a product manager?

~~~
cyrusradfar
I'll answer this, but, honestly, there are a lot of ways. Here's two paths.

//-- //

1\. The traditional path

Product management is generally a role that you should take after you have
some professional development under you belt. The best product managers I've
met were at one time in the engineering/development pit.

That said, the simplest way is to get a job doing design/programming and make
sure your employer knows that you'd like to move in that direction and agree
that you'll be there in X years. Shadow and work with the PM's at the company.

If they don't move you in to a PM in the time, you can look elsewhere and with
a few years of development under your belt you'd have a better chance of
getting the management hire.

The key is that you make sure whatever you do, you show leadership and the
fact that you're a self-starter.

//--//

2\. The startup path

Go work (found) a startup and basically act as the project manager. If the org
grows (which is a big if) you'll slowly become that role and hire people
around you. If not, you'll have to try again. It's more risky but potentially
could get you to a PM role faster.

In the end, I'd recommend you pick up Marty Cagan's "Inspired"
[http://www.amazon.com/Inspired-Create-Products-Customers-
Lov...](http://www.amazon.com/Inspired-Create-Products-Customers-
Love/dp/0981690408) \-- it discusses product management in much more detail.

